

Java "Damaging" Students - nreece
http://developers.slashdot.org/developers/08/01/22/0217200.shtml

======
ivankirigin
Robert Dewar (the prof behind the comments) has the largest laser disc
collection I will probably ever see. Thousands.

He would throw parties in his huge 5th avenue penthouse apartment in
Manhattan. They would usually involve choice science fiction screenings on a
projector, often biased towards Star Trek.

The jolliest Ada lover evar.

